# HP Compaq Presario CQ61-210SG oder Lenovo ThinkPad SL500 NRJE5GE



## AlexFCB87 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ein Komilitone wollte sich gerade (neben mir im CIP Raum) ein Laptop bestellen und zwar folgenden:
Lenovo ThinkPad SL500 NRJE5GE - T5870 2GB/250GB 15"WXGA LED GMA4500 n/BT VHP

Er war sich aber noch nicht ganz sicher und deswegen hat er ihn dann nicht bestellt wie ich ihm einen anderen vorgeschlagen habe.
Ich kenn mich mit notebooks auch nicht so gut aus (er ehr gar nicht), aber auf dem ersten Blick scheint mir dieser hier doch eindeutig besser oder??
Notebooks HP Compaq Presario CQ61-210SG

Ich hab ihm gesagt es hätte eine bessere Grafikleistung und mehr Arbeitsspeicher. Beim Prozessor bin ich mir nicht sicher, der T4200 ist doch eigentlich besser oder? Ich hab bei notebookcheck geschaut, dieser ist ja in 45nm Verfahren gefertigt, der andere im 65nm Verfahren und von den Benchmark Ergebnissen ist er bisserl besser wenn ich die nicht falsch interpretiere. 
Und was mich beim Lenovo stören würde ist die Auflösung.
Ist die mit 1680x1050 nicht zu hoch? Hab die Auflösung bei meinem 22" und da find ich sie angenehm; aber auf einem 15,6" ??

Wenn ihr noch eine Alternative hättet, einfach für 500 Euro den besten 15 Zöller.
Merci schon mal!

LG


----------



## derLordselbst (21. Oktober 2009)

Bei der Grafikleistung ist der HP deutlich besser, allerdings immer noch so schlecht, dass er eigentlich nur mehr Strom frisst ohne zum Spielen zu taugen.

Der Thinkpad hat ein mattes Display und ist damit wesentlich benutzerfreundlicher.

Die hohe Auflösung stört bei Windows 7 nicht mehr.

Dazu ist zumindest die Tastatur beim Thinkpad traditionell überdurchschnittlich. 


Wie die Qualität beim HP aussieht, kann ich nicht vergleichend bewerten.


----------



## AlexFCB87 (24. Oktober 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis auf das spiegelnde HP Display(ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen). Habs weitergeben aber auch eine Entspiegelungsfolie wäre ja möglich...


----------



## rebel4life (24. Oktober 2009)

Diese Folien sind doch ein Krampf. Wieso nicht gleich ein mattes kaufen?

Schau auch mal die R Serie von Lenovo an, die ist noch besser als die SL Reihe und nicht all zu teuer. Es gibt auch mehr Zubehör und es ist ein vollwertiges ThinkPad im Gegensatz zu einem aus der SL Reihe.


----------

